# Turkey Tonnato



## lyndalou (Apr 12, 2013)

Have any of you ever made this dish? I am making it next weekend for friends, and wonder what you would serve with it? I have a couple of ideas, but would welcome suggestions.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't eat canned tuna, so I doubt I would ever make this...however, I did a little search on the Internet and found one recipe that listed some things to serve with it:

Turkey Tonnato with Potatoes and Green Beans Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## CraigC (Apr 12, 2013)

The Italians make a great canned product in olive oil. Nothing wrong with it. I hate canned tuna in water and albacore is garbage.


----------



## mmyap (Apr 12, 2013)

CraigC said:


> The Italians make a great canned product in olive oil. Nothing wrong with it. I hate canned tuna in water and albacore is garbage.


 
Totally agree.  It's a totally different product and well worth the extra $.  I use the Italian tuna on pasta, pizza, salads.  Good stuff.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 12, 2013)

You eat turkey with a tuna sauce? Really?


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 13, 2013)

I only use the good stuff  as well. Can't stand the tuna in water, etc. I do eat the turkey with a tuna sauce. it's delicious and not as "funky" as you might think.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't buy a lot of canned products to begin with, so no matter the country of origin, I doubt I would buy canned tuna. I don't really care for the taste, color, texture, or smell of canned tuna. I do, however, like fresh tuna steak.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 13, 2013)

To each his own...


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 13, 2013)

lyndalou said:


> To each his own...


Exactly. I eat pickled herring which is s/thing a lot of people don't like.


----------



## TooTall (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey


Tonnato is a brilliant dish!! It can be done with almost any lean cut of meat, obviously the Italians use veal but turkey, venison, beef fillet, lamb backstrap, even kangaroo would work. All the fat and mouthfeel comes back through the creamy tuna mayonnaise sauce. 

Serving with I'd recommend quite acidic sides to cut through the richness like confit tomatoes, baby new potatoes with lemon or even a fresh herb salad with a vinaigrette. 

My only tip with the dish would be to crumb and fry the turkey like a schnitzel and to blitz the tuna into a mayonnaise with lots of cornishons (pickles) and capers. The extra crunch and fat of the turkey will go brilliantly with the tuna mayo, and the caper and pickle will help to lighten and season the tuna (a lot like tartare sauce). 

Tonnato's a great dish!


----------



## TooTall (Apr 22, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Exactly. I eat pickled herring which is s/thing a lot of people don't like.



Rollmops are one of my favourite thing! Do you pickle your own fish???


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 22, 2013)

I use Marcella Hazan's recipe. I would use a veal roast, but it was $16.99 per pound at my local grocery store. I used  whole turkey tenderloins, and poached them per the recipe. I made it a day ahead and refrigerated it over night but let it come to room temperature before serving. I sprinkled small capers over it before serving, as well.  We had smoked salmon with sour cream and chives on crackers with drinks before. for a side, I made a tiny potato,green bean and grape tomato salad with an olive oil and fresh lemon juice dressing For dessert, we had strawberries thickly sliced and tossed with balsamic vinegar and a little sugar and freshly ground pepper topped with a scoop of good vanilla ice cream. It was very well received.(The potatoes were tiny, not the salad.lol)


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 22, 2013)

TooTall said:


> Rollmops are one of my favourite thing! Do you pickle your own fish???


We pickle northern pike and lake trout, but not herring.


----------

